# Dubai



## desertdave (May 30, 2010)

This city is awsome for photos. Heres one from a few weeks back. C&C always welcome here.







OK re done lets see if this any better.






The resizeing is what kills me. Any suggestions?  Thx,  Dave


----------



## dmatsui (May 30, 2010)

its a great image, composition wise and everything. I like it, but the image quality is a bit lacking . It seems like you chose a high level of compression which is a bit too distracting here for me.


----------



## ifi (May 30, 2010)

Very good composition. Most of the detail in the building is lost due to compression or focus?


----------



## desertdave (May 31, 2010)

Yea I believe compression. The raw processed,saved tiff is awsome. I will try and save it at a diffrent size and re-post when I get home.


----------



## Doug Solis (May 31, 2010)

Yea, really nice shot of this impressive highrise. There is a bit of a greenish cast on the right foreground railing not sure if that was there?


----------



## desertdave (May 31, 2010)

Doug Solis said:


> Yea, really nice shot of this impressive highrise. There is a bit of a greenish cast on the right foreground railing not sure if that was there?


 

I never noticed. See thats why C&C is soo important, Thanks. I am going to reprocess and post later, right now it is sunset time in iraq, and I'm outa here.


----------



## Vautrin (May 31, 2010)

Can you post some other pics?  

It's funny because digital photographer magazine didn't rate dubai so highly for photos, but it would definitely be an intriguing place to visit and I'd love to see they were wrong....


----------



## desertdave (May 31, 2010)

Vautrin said:


> Can you post some other pics?
> 
> It's funny because digital photographer magazine didn't rate dubai so highly for photos, but it would definitely be an intriguing place to visit and I'd love to see they were wrong....


 No problem. I've got quite a few. Unfortunatly I did not carry a tripod w/ me for the really steller shots, (I'm on the move and have to travel light) but i will see what I got thats worthy of the forum.


----------



## desertdave (Jun 1, 2010)

Heres another one from dubai.





And another, night shot. Once again no tripod






The worlds tallest building, the Burge Kalif


----------



## jackieclayton (Jun 1, 2010)

<------ so jealous!!!  I want to see that so bad!!!  PLEASE tell me you got some pics from on top of the Burj, right???   share them if you did!!!


----------



## lewan (Jun 1, 2010)

seems u have problem with the sharpness as i see from my screen
dont center your subject at the middle, keep it at the 1/3 of the photo
the top of tower is crop

thanks


----------



## desertdave (Jun 1, 2010)

lewan said:


> seems u have problem with the sharpness as i see from my screen
> dont center your subject at the middle, keep it at the 1/3 of the photo
> the top of tower is crop
> 
> thanks


 Yes there is a problem w/ sharpness.....No tripod. Also need wider angle do get the height then would have to crop.  Possibly a vertical panorama next time ......W/ tripod!


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm looks cool at night...but some different lightining wouldeved helpd out


----------



## desertdave (Jun 4, 2010)

Another from the fabled city


----------



## desertdave (Jun 4, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> <------ so jealous!!! I want to see that so bad!!! PLEASE tell me you got some pics from on top of the Burj, right??? share them if you did!!!


 

Unfortunatly I did not. I would have had to make the appointment for the following day, and unfortunatly I was flying out then. I will be back there in AUG or SEPT and will hopefully have enough time. I think I need to pack my light weight tri. on the next go around. Unfortunatly I am limited to around 22 KG total baggage weight, and about half that is camera gear! I will figure something out though.:thumbup:


----------

